# SIG P226 Mag Problem in PT111 G2



## bigboy3269

Hi everyone, new Member here. I have a bunch of Mec Gar P226 magazines. 6 20 rounders and 2 18 rounders. They all have feeding issues in my PT111 G2's. I have to push up on the magazines for them to function properly. If I just shoot them normally I get failure to load, nose dives, you name it it happens. If I push up on the mag it functions flawlessly. Any Ideas? And if anyone has been following the PT111 G2 they should know the P226, P228 and P229 Mags should work flawlessly.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Am I reading this correctly: You're using SIG P226 magazines in a Taurus PT111? And you want to know why this doesn't work properly?

Is that it? Or have I misunderstood?

If I've got it right, the answer is a simple one: Usually, magazines made to fit one gun design will not work properly in some other gun design.
There is no valid reason to expect that magazines designed to work in a SIG P226 will work equally well in a Taurus PT111.
The position of the magazine-catch notch will be different, and this is probably the cause of the problem you're experiencing.
The feed angle may also be different.

(Since I'm no expert on modern "Combat Tupperware," Plastic Fantastic Taurus pistols, if someone else knows more about this, I hope that he or she chimes in.)


----------



## bigboy3269

Doing a simple Google search will show you The Sig P226 Magazines are compatible with the Taurus PT111 G2. Its a know fact that they work flawlessly in the PT111 G2. I however am having an issue that nobody else seems to be having from the searches I have done.


----------



## Cannon

Why not use the magazines that are made for the gun?


----------



## pic

It's hard to imagine a gun manufacturer endorsing or recommending another makers magazine .

I CAN imagine an after market magazine maker trying to sell their product, stating it WILL fit multiple guns.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bigboy3269 said:


> Doing a simple Google search will show you The Sig P226 Magazines are compatible with the Taurus PT111 G2. Its a know fact that they work flawlessly in the PT111 G2. I however am having an issue that nobody else seems to be having from the searches I have done.


...And everybody knows that the internet is a fountain of truth and useful information.
Yeah. Right.

As I wrote previously, I suggest that your problem may be traced to the fact that the retention notches of P226 and PT111 magazines are in slightly different places.


----------



## pic

Not to slam Taurus to hard, but they are lucky to get their own mags to fit. :smt033


----------



## bigboy3269

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And everybody knows that the internet is a fountain of truth and useful information.
> Yeah. Right.
> 
> As I wrote previously, I suggest that your problem may be traced to the fact that the retention notches of P226 and PT111 magazines are in slightly different places.


_____________

Well there are also a slew of YouTube videos showing this also. Im not just making this up.


----------



## bigboy3269

pic said:


> It's hard to imagine a gun manufacturer endorsing or recommending another makers magazine .
> 
> I CAN imagine an after market magazine maker trying to sell their product, stating it WILL fit multiple guns.


___

Taurus does not endorse this but it is a know fact that these mags will work in the PT111 G2. The aftermarket mags for the PT111 G2 are made by Promag and they are Junk


----------



## bigboy3269

Ive never had any issues other than this


----------



## bigboy3269

Cannon said:


> Why not use the magazines that are made for the gun?


____

They only hold 12 rounds and Taurus does not have an option for extended mags


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bigboy3269 said:


> ...I have to push up on the magazines for them to function properly. If I just shoot them normally I get failure to load, nose dives, you name it it happens. If I push up on the mag it functions flawlessly. Any Ideas?...


OK. I'm gonna give this one more try.
After this, I'm outta here.

The malfunction symptoms you listed in your first post strongly indicate that the retention notches in your SIG P226 magazines are a little higher on the magazine body than the magazine catch of the PT111 requires.
Therefore the SIG magazines sit just a little low, within the PT111's grip.
Therefore, you have the feeding issues you've listed.

The proof of my conjecture is that when you push upwards on the bottom of the SIG magazines, they function properly.
Therefore, something is keeping the SIG magazines down too low within the PT111's grip.
That "something" can only be the PT111's magazine catch, and its relationship with the SIG magazines.

You keep insisting that other people have used SIG magazines in their PT111s.
OK. That _may_ be true.
But it may be that, in your case, the dimensional tolerances have "stacked" in a way to defeat your scheme.
That is, if the magazines have their notches just a tiny bit too high (but still within SIG tolerances) and if the PT111's magazine catch is either just a little bit too small or is placed just a little bit too low (but still within Taurus's tolerances), the magazines will sit low enough in the Taurus's grip to cause the malfunction you wrote about.

Got it?


----------



## Mex420x

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. I'm gonna give this one more try.
> After this, I'm outta here.
> 
> The malfunction symptoms you listed in your first post strongly indicate that the retention notches in your SIG P226 magazines are a little higher on the magazine body than the magazine catch of the PT111 requires.
> Therefore the SIG magazines sit just a little low, within the PT111's grip.
> Therefore, you have the feeding issues you've listed.
> 
> The proof of my conjecture is that when you push upwards on the bottom of the SIG magazines, they function properly.
> Therefore, something is keeping the SIG magazines down too low within the PT111's grip.
> That "something" can only be the PT111's magazine catch, and its relationship with the SIG magazines.
> 
> You keep insisting that other people have used SIG magazines in their PT111s.
> OK. That _may_ be true.
> But it may be that, in your case, the dimensional tolerances have "stacked" in a way to defeat your scheme.
> That is, if the magazines have their notches just a tiny bit too high (but still within SIG tolerances) and if the PT111's magazine catch is either just a little bit too small or is placed just a little bit too low (but still within Taurus's tolerances), the magazines will sit low enough in the Taurus's grip to cause the malfunction you wrote about.
> 
> Got it?


 Being that I currently use the Sig P226 in my Taurus PT111 or G2C to be exact. To have an extended magazine plus like the other person was saying. The only company that makes extended mags for the Taurus is pro mag which if you look at the reviews on YouTube. One guys 9mm jams up the first try using the 32 round I believe they have now. Which is the third market really marketed to use. Since buying the sig. I have found other sites that have a variety of magazines from 18 up to 32 being the pro mag which I would not recommend. Or any pro mag magazine for this Taurus specifically.
I don't seem to have any issues with mine but who knows because it's brand new everything but maybe down the road I will have an issue and that will just cause me to get an actual 40 Cal Sig that I've been wanting for a while LOL but I do agree. Just because someone is not having an issue with it doesn't mean everyone else especially with simply variables like wear and tear. I can actually fit up to 20 round of 9mm in the magazine but for spring reasons I rather leave it at what the manufacturer says aka 15.
And yes everyone that has seen it and even myself could not believe it because when I went to the store to pick up the sig magazine. I asked him if there was anyway I could make sure to see if it would fit properly being that I know that once it's shot or use that I can't return it which is basically the best and only real way you're going to know if it's working properly. If I go to empty out the bullets like I've done plenty of times. Or just to check to see if there isn't a round in the chamber. They come out no issue as if it was the Taurus 9mm magazine.
I do agree it is a bit odd that a different maker magazine would fit into a different makers actual weapon/pistol but I guess you could blame it on the fact that they based this Taurus or is supposed to be compared to a Glock which we all know have so many interchangeable parts etc.


----------

